# Post pics of your dumps



## Alek77 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you post pics of your farm/ city dumps? I have seen alot of privy pics, but not of dumps.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll bite....











































































*VIDEO!*
https://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u143/tigue710/?action=view&current=6c0b93bf.flv


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 9, 2009)

..anybody want to buy a used shovel? I'm packin it in!!!!


----------



## doorsmaniac (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah Tigue You Are WAY WAY WAY too lucky.....Those are some very nice Dumps......I think you should Probabbly try Playing the Lottery.  (of course he didnt show us the ones with nothing in them But Still.....)


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 9, 2009)

How the f--k do you get all those pics in one post!? Every time I try that I get the G-ddamned one photo per post message. Total BS!!!

 Nice dumps, by the way. NO dumps left in CA, they were all dug out years ago. All we got's poopers.


----------



## doorsmaniac (Feb 9, 2009)

Im Providing a link to one of my previous posts (only time i took a camera out with me).  
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-24478/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#24496

 not a great dump but I had a great time.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 9, 2009)

I play the lottery everyday...  won five bucks once.  The bottles talk to me they say...  lol

 if you want to post multiple pics you have to use an external host like photo bucket.  You put your pics over there, and they give you four options for each picture,

 Image link code 
*Share URL - * Email & IM          
*Direct Link - * Layout Pages          
*HTML Code - * Websites & Blogs          
*IMG Code - * Forums & Bulletin Boards

 You want to click the second one, Direct link, copy the code, and then when you are writing a post you click the little yellow box all the way to the right with the picture in it of the mountains, a box comes up that says enter URL, paste the the code into the box click o.k., repeat...
 [/align][/align][/align]


----------



## Dabeel (Feb 9, 2009)

Holy #$!@ Matt.....those are some of the best dumps I've seen! great finds!

 Mike(CalDigr2) San Francisco's 3rd Street area(dump) still produces some nice finds now and again....but I'd rather find the older stuff in privies anyway[]

 Doug


----------



## glass man (Feb 9, 2009)

MAN THAT WAS THE MOST FUN I HAD IN AWHILE. I WONDER TIQUE [ I GUESS MOST OF THE PICTURES ARE YOURS?] ANY WAY LOOKED LIKE YOU WAS A GOOD WAY FROM NOWHERE ,WERE MOST JUST SINGLE HOUSE DUMPS? MAN THAT LOOKED FUN!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  doorsmaniac
> 
> Im Providing a link to one of my previous posts (only time i took a camera out with me).
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-24478/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#24496
> ...


 The Hudson?


----------



## rwehle99 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the bottle fix. I needed that. We are in the middle of winter and I am not into bustin through the frozen ground. Neat Stuff!


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 9, 2009)

In this area...Tigue is a hard one to beat.  The dude digs great holes day after day.  The pic tell it.  Nough said.  He sure take nice pics for the dumps.  Cleans em up too.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 10, 2009)

these dumps are all over, about 20 different dumps here, no pics of my new ones though...[]...  those stay under wraps for now.  Some are farms, one was from a old hotel, another is a small town dump out in the woods, the majority are town/city dumps though...  they look like they are way out somewhere but that is because I always take my pictures (for the most part) deceptively, to throw people off if I'm posting.  There is a lot of competition around here.  A few of these dumps are in peoples yards...  and most have a nice view of us digging from the nearby houses... The other thing is that most city dumps are in or on land that was poor for development.  That mostly hold true today also.  Basically if you see a wooded area in town that should have buildings but doesn't then there is probably trash there.... Ravines, flood plains, swamps...


----------



## downeastdigger (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the COOOL  pix.   Looks like a good time in the mud to me.  I wasn't going to dig today, but I just changed my mind


----------



## doorsmaniac (Feb 10, 2009)

Very Good Eye Cyber that infact is the Hudson


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> How the f--k do you get all those pics in one post!? Every time I try that I get the G-ddamned one photo per post message.
> 
> Nice dumps, by the way. NO dumps left in CA, they were all dug out years ago. All we got's poopers.


 I want to know the answer to that too.  Also, there is a size limit when "I" upload but I see huge pictures get uploaded all the time.  Size and Quatity, how do you get around that?


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 10, 2009)

> if you want to post multiple pics you have to use an external host like photo bucket.  You put your pics over there, and they give you four options for each picture,
> 
> Image link code
> Share URL - Email & IM
> ...


 
 Its the same thing for larger higher quality pics Wilkie, you can pic what ever size you want with photobucket.  I use 15 or 17 inch screen size...


----------



## bigbottz (Feb 10, 2009)

VIDEO------http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u216/jlandcastle/?action=view&current=newdumpfindlebanon-1.flv


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 10, 2009)

Is that the infamous mill Joel?  What is that big blue bottle in the first group shot...  Nice digs!


----------



## Lordbud (Feb 11, 2009)

Way up at the top of thread is that an embossed citrate you're holding?


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ive only got a couple..


----------



## Tony14 (Feb 11, 2009)

wow only two haha Ive got to start remembering my camera


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bigbottz


 
 Lea & Perrins?


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 11, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> Way up at the top of thread is that an embossed citrate you're holding?


 
 Yeah, it was a New York one...  I ended up putting that one on e-bay, got a few bucks for it, not much but a few...  At first I thought I had a local...  There are no known local citrate for me to my knowledge...






 Got a few more around somewhere from the summer, one from Jersey, two more New York ones...

 Man I love the in the ground pics!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where is this little box with the "mountains"? Ain't no such thing on my 'puter., and it has a 22" screen. I tried your methiod, but only the link came up, so everyone has to click the link to see the photo. I be confused.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Direct Link





> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey cal, you have to make sure to use the Direct link, there are four options... the little yellow box with the mountains looks like this...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, tigue, ain't NO icon like that on my Photobucket page. I used the correct link, but no pics showed up.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mike, the icon is in the reply window on the forum...

 you copy the direct link from photobucket and then when typing your post paste it in the html box that comes up when you click the box on the forum


----------



## citydigger (Feb 22, 2009)

Three words for ya Tigue:

 YOU    DA    MAN

 I only know one other digger(in this area) that is as good as you digging. You know him too. He is not welcome here though. Burned his bridge some time ago I guess. He is still one hell of a digger. I guess it takes one to know one eh? []


----------



## bottlegod (Mar 11, 2009)

Ah To be young and ivvincable again!


----------



## AussieDigger (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pics []


----------



## tigue710 (May 29, 2012)

Man I miss the east coast!  There's no digging like that where I live out here in the west...  Hey Mike, did you ever figure out that picture thing?  I noticed out west here the forum set up is different and there is no little button with the mountains in it, just an "Image" button... no wonder


----------



## splante (May 29, 2012)

all i can say is wow hard core digging great pics the other thing that comes to mind looking at the pics are some dont look to safe.Be careful


----------

